# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Πειραιάς >  INFOSAT #8502 Πειραιας (nikpanGR)

## nikpanGR

ΚΑΛΩΣ ΣΑΣ ΒΡΗΚΑ .17-05-2006 ΣΥΝΔΕΘΗΚΑ ΜΕ PAPASHARK AWMN AP402 KAI ETOIMAZΩ ΜΕΣΑ ΣΤΟΝ ΜΗΝΑ ACCESS POINT ΓΙΑ ΤΟΥΣ ΦΙΛΟΥΣ ΠΕΙΡΑΙΩΤΕΣ.
ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΟΣΟΥΣ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΟΠΟΙΗΣΩ.

----------


## pantdimi

Καλη αρχη nikpan και το ap θα βοηθήσει πολύ την περιοχή so congratulation  ::  

οχι κεφαλαιααα!!

----------


## nikpanGR

> Καλη αρχη nikpan και το ap θα βοηθήσει πολύ την περιοχή so congratulation :wink: 
> 
> οχι κεφαλαιααα!!


Eλπίζω να καταφέρω να ανέβω στην ταράτσα(στην πολυκατοικία μου για να πάς στην ταράτσα περνάς μέσα από διαμέρισμα στον 5ο),καί όπως καταλαβαίνεις είναι δύσκολος ο συντονισμός με τον ιδιοκτήτη και είναι και λεπτή η θέση μου.Θα κάνω τα αδύνατα δυνατά όμως.

----------


## [email protected]

Καλορίζικα.....
Άντε και στα δικά μας...  ::

----------


## johny_sketo

Κατ' αρχάς συγχαρητήρια για τη σύνδεση,
καταλαβαίνω το πρόβλημά σου με την ταράτσα καθώς βρίσκομαι και εγώ στην ίδια ακριβώς κατάσταση και είναι πολύ σπαστικό  ::  Θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι ένα access point θα βοηθούσε πολύ την περιοχή. 
Και πάλι συγχαρητήρια και με το καλό και περισσότερα links.

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## johny_sketo

Μια θερμή παράκληση, 
αν μπορείς την επόμενη φορά που θα ανέβεις στην ταράτσα βγάλε καμιά φωτογραφία. Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## johny_sketo

Είχαμε κανένα νεότερο από το θέμα του ap; Θα στηθεί τελικά ο κόμβος; Ευχαριστώ.

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## pantdimi

Εμαθα οτι θα καθυστερήσει λίγο η δουλειά αλλά ελπίζω όχι πολύ!!Θα μας τα πει καλύτερα ο nikpan ομως!

----------


## nikpanGR

OΛΑ ΕΊΝΑΙ ΈΤΟΙΜΑ.Περιμένω να έχω πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα μέχρι την Παρασκευή πιστεύω ότι θα είμαι οκ.

----------


## jsp

το πολυ πολυ μποκαρουμε μεσα και ανα μας αντισταθουν (στη διαδρομη προς την ταρατσα εννοω) τις δενουμε και τις φιμώνουμε (σωστα τογραψα?)!!!!

Αντε Νικο το πολυ μεχρι αυριο θελουμε να παμε και εξοχη το 3μερο και να δω ποιος θα σε βοηθησει αν ανεβεις τοτε

σου εβγαλε ο papashark πιατο?

----------


## pantdimi

Μην αγχώνεσαι κανονισα με τον johny_sketo να σου σκάσουμε τα λάστιχα οπότε δεν εχεις να πας πουθενά!χεχεχε( απο deal  ::  )

----------


## papashark

Nίκο χθες σε είχα δει συνδεδεμένο κανονικά και το BGP σηκωμένο !  ::

----------


## johny_sketo

Κανένα νέο ρε παιδιά ;  ::  Pleaseee!!!!!!

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## nikpanGR

> Κανένα νέο ρε παιδιά ; :( Pleaseee!!!!!!
> 
> JoHnY_SkEtO


Γιάνη μην αγχώνεσαι,θα γεράσεις γρήγορα.Αν θές να μάθεις νέα πήγαινε στο meeting σήμερα.Καλά Νέα.

----------


## johny_sketo

Ευχαριστώ για την ανταπόκριση Νίκο. Ρώτησα γιατί έλειπα το τριήμερο και είχα χάσει λίγο την επαφή με το θέμα. Επίσης είδα σε ένα άλλο τμήμα να αναφέρεται κάτι για το AP που συνδέομαι και το μέλλον του και αγχώθηκα. Ευχαριστώ και πάλι πάντως.

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## johny_sketo

> Καλά Νέα.


  ::   ::   ::   ::  Δεν κατάφερα εχθές να έρθω στο meeting, γι'αυτό ρωτάω. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος παρακαλώ ας μου απαντήσει. Ευχαριστώ.

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## johny_sketo

Έχασα την μπάλα  ::  Κοίταξα τώρα στο wind και είδα τον πολυπόθητο κόμβο να είναι ενεργός  ::  αλλά να μην έχει καμία διασύνδεση  ::  Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ....!!!

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## akops76

> Έχασα την μπάλα  Κοίταξα τώρα στο wind και είδα τον πολυπόθητο κόμβο να είναι ενεργός  αλλά να μην έχει καμία διασύνδεση  Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ....!!!
> 
> JoHnY_SkEtO


Ηρέμησε βρε Γιάννη....
Κάνε λίγο υπομονη!!!

Αντώνης

----------


## craven

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Καλά Νέα.
> 
> 
>      Δεν κατάφερα εχθές να έρθω στο meeting, γι'αυτό ρωτάω. Αν γνωρίζει κάποιος παρακαλώ ας μου απαντήσει. Ευχαριστώ.
> 
> JoHnY_SkEtO


Γιατί εγώ που πήγα (αν και αργά) άκουσα κάνα καλό νέο νομίζεις?  ::  εκτός αν το κρατάνε κρυφό..

----------


## pantdimi

any newwwss??  ::   ::

----------


## johny_sketo

Ο Νίκος μου είπε ότι είχε πρόβλημα με την πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα και ότι το AP θα ανέβει αύριο το απόγευμα. Με το καλό!!!

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## johny_sketo

Is it alive????  ::   ::   ::  Για το AP εννοώ.Μάλλον σας έπρηξα λίγο,εεεεε;;; ::   ::   ::   :: 

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## smarag

> Ο Νίκος μου είπε ότι είχε πρόβλημα με την πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα και ότι το AP θα ανέβει αύριο το απόγευμα. Με το καλό!!!
> 
> JoHnY_SkEtO


Νίκο Καλησπέρα,

Σκέψου να δώσεις δίκτυο σε αυτόν που είναι στην ταράτσα για να σε αφήνει να ανεβένεις εύκολα  :: 

Φιλικά, 

Σταύρος

----------


## nikpanGR

το έχω ήδη πεί,αλλά στον πέμπτο μένουν δυο γυναικες μαμα και κορη πού είναι τελείως στον κόσμο τους, με έχουν στήσει ήδη δύο φορές σε προκαθορισμένο ραντεβού.κάνω ότι μπορώ.....αλλά δεν θα τους κάτσω...κι όλας.... για να βάλω μια κεραία.(να ήταν και ωραίες κατι γινόταν αλλά...αστα να πάνε είναι...)Συμφωνείς?

----------


## smarag

και στην δική μου πολυκατικία το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω αλλά εγω του έδωσα δικτύο και απο την ADSL μου και τώρα ειναι καλύτερα τα πράγματα.

----------


## Danimoth

> αλλά δεν θα τους κάτσω...κι όλας.... για να βάλω μια κεραία.(να ήταν και ωραίες κατι γινόταν αλλά...αστα να πάνε είναι...)Συμφωνείς?


Θυσιάσου!!!! Για το καλό  ::   :: 

Έχω δύο κόμβους εκεί (8964, 8972).Είναι δύο φίλες μου. Ειδικά ο 8964 είναι δίπλα σου. Άμα φτιαχτεί θα κοιτάξω για links.  ::

----------


## jsp

> Έχω δύο κόμβους εκεί (8964, 8972).Είναι δύο φίλες μου. Ειδικά ο 8964 είναι δίπλα σου. Άμα φτιαχτεί θα κοιτάξω για links.


αν μας γνωρισεις και τα κοριτσια (και με καταστησεις διαχειριστη των κομβων) μπορω να εισηγηθω και εγω στο nikpan να συνδεθεις μαζι του 
τι ονοματα ειναι αυτα? Τι star ειναι αυτες????????????ε?????????????

----------


## Danimoth

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

και ναι ειναι γεγονος!!!!!!!!! ΤΟ ΣΑΒΒΑΤΟ ΘΑ ΕΧΩ ΠΡΟΣΒΑΣΗ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΑΡΑΤΣΑ ΣΤΙΣ 17.30 ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΝΕΒΕΙ ΤΟ ACCESS POINT,ΧΩΡΙΣ ΚΑΜΜΙΑ ΠΑΡΑΧΩΡΗΣΗ(ΞΕΡΕΤΕ ΤΙ ΕΝΟΩ!!!!).ΓΙΟΥΠΙ ΓΙΟΥΠΙ.ΠΑΡΤΥ ΜΕΤΑ ΤΙΣ 19.00 ΣΤΗΝ ΕΙΣΟΔΟ ΤΗΣ ΠΟΛΥΚΑΤΟΙΚΙΑΣ ΜΕ ΠΟΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΓΚΟΜΕΝΕΣ....

----------


## jsp

TI?????????
Ειναι σιγουρο αυτο????????
Αντε με το καλο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Και με τη νικη!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## johny_sketo

Με το καλό και από εμένα !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Μόλις επιστρέψω από τις διακοπές μικρής διάρκειας κάνω scan.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## pantdimi

τι εγινε ρε παιδια ταλαιπωρημενα?!
Νικο για να μην μιλας την εκανες την...θυσια και ψαχνεις να κρυφτεις ε?!  ::   ::

----------


## jsp

> τι εγινε ρε παιδια ταλαιπωρημενα?!
> Νικο για να μην μιλας την εκανες την...θυσια και ψαχνεις να κρυφτεις ε?!


  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
Α ρε pantdimi με τα στεια σου
ΚΑΤΣΕ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΕ ΡΕ ΓΡΑΦΟΥΜΕ ΑΥΡΙΟ ΣΤΙΣ 8

----------


## nikpanGR

ΑΝΕΒΗΚΑ στην Ταράτσα χώρις να κάνω την Θυσία τελικά έχωΒΒLINK Με Foxer και ΑP γιά εσάς.Καλορίζικος......
Μονο κάτι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται από τον Πάνο (foxer) kai θα είμαι 100% οκ
AWMN-ΑP8502 γία το scan.  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jsp

ωραιος ο Νικος μπραβο ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟΣ
Αντε γεφυρι της Αρτας ειχε κανταντήσει
Για πες τωρα, τι εγινε? Πως τα κατάφερες και ανεβηκες? Μην νομίζεις οτι σε πιστεύουμε οτι πήγες αθυσίαστος! Πες μας τι εκανες?

Τι σημα εχετε? Τα κατάφερες στη στόχευση?

----------


## smarag

> ΑΝΕΒΗΚΑ στην Ταράτσα χώρις να κάνω την Θυσία τελικά έχωΒΒLINK Με Foxer και ΑP γιά εσάς.Καλορίζικος......
> Μονο κάτι ρυθμίσεις χρειάζονται από τον Πάνο (foxer) kai θα είμαι 100% οκ
> AWMN-ΑP8502 γία το scan.


Καλορίζικός και σε ανώτερα. Μόνο μια διεύκρίνηση ο Πάνος είναι ο (papashark) άλλο το (foxer)  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Περιμένω τον Πανο να πάει στον foxer γιατί είχε στοχεύσει στο άπειρο..Του έχω στείλει detailed photo.....Eγω είμαι 100% έτοιμος...........Κάντε και κανένα scan να με δείτε!!!!!!!!!Μπείτε και στο wind πού έχω και φωτογραφίες.αμ πως?infosat  ::  #8502  ::

----------


## jsp

> Μπείτε και στο wind πού έχω και φωτογραφίες.αμ πως?infosat  #8502


Τισ φωτογραφιες τις ανεβασες, την θεση σου στο wind την εφιαξες?

Και στις φωτο για κοιτα καλυτερα, νομιζω πρεπει η ανατολη να ειναι δεξια και οχι αριστερα

Φωτογραφια προς τον foxer εχεισ?

Ελα Νικο ολοκληρο πιατο και ομνι εβαλες κολησες σε αυτα?  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jsp

Η φωτογραφια ειναι απο τον infosat

To βελακι δειχνει εμενα

Τι λες Νικο θα καταφέρω να συνδεθω???????  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jsp

::

----------


## nikpanGR

Εκεί πού τελειώνει το δασάκι είναι ο foxer,δεξιά μετα την κεραία την ραδιοφωνική στον Προφήτη Ηλία,εκεί πού αρχίζουν τα σπίτια..Εκεί έχω στοχεύσει.Περιμένω τον Πάνο να στοχεύσει σ εμένα και είμαστε οκ. :!: :!:

----------


## johny_sketo

Καλορίζικός ο κόμβος Νίκο και με πολλούς πελάτες. Σε πιο κανάλι παίζει για να ξέρουμε;

----------


## jsp

αυτος που δειχνεις ειναι ο προφητης 405 και οχι ο φοξερ 1790

----------


## pantdimi

μπλεξιμοοοο!
Και ο Πανος νομιζω δεν μπορει να μπει στο φορουμ οπωτε μην περιμενετε ανταποκριση αποδω!!

----------


## johny_sketo

Είμαι έτοιμος να πέσω πάνω σε σένα Νίκο αλλά υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα. Κάνω tracert την ip του ap που έχεις βάλει στο wind και δεν δίνει απάντηση  ::  Συγκεκριμένα φτάνει στο ap του foxer που συνδέομαι εγώ και από εκεί λέει ότι δεν είναι δυνατή η πρόσβαση στο δίκτυο προορισμού.
Το θέμα είναι ότι από τις εικόνες φαίνεται ότι έχεις σημαδέψει τον #405 και όχι τον #1790, όπως ανέφεραν τα παιδιά πριν. Θα πρότεινα να βγάλεις το BB με τον #405 μιας και έχεις οπτική και έχεις σημαδέψει καλά και έτσι θα μπορούν και οι πελάτες σου να βγαίνουν στο δίκτυο.

Ελπίζω να μην σε έπρηξα...  ::  Και πάλι μπράβο πάντως για την προσπάθειά σου να βοηθήσεις εμάς...

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## nikpanGR

akoma o panos den exei kanei thn rythmisi me to bb.gi ayto exeiw ayto to apotelesma toy exo steilei e mail kai exo milisei kai mazi toy kai eipe oti tha to rythmisei  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## johny_sketo

Να το καλό παιδί, με την μία απάντησε!!!!!!!!Ευχαριστώ. Και κάτι ακόμα... το avatar σου μάλλον είναι λάθος  ::  Αν τί να γράψεις 8502 έγραψες 8205  ::  

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## johny_sketo

Η κατάσταση με το tracert εξακολουθεί να είναι η ίδια και μου γεννιέται εμένα μια απορία: αν δοκιμάσω να συνδεθώ στο AP σου θα βλέπω το AWMN ή δεν παίζει το ΒΒ οπότε θα βλέπω μόνο εσένα μέχρι να φτιαχτεί το ΒΒ. Επείσης κάτι ακόμα...παίζει DHCP ή θα μας δίνεις εσύ IP και θα σου δίνουμε mac (έχεις ενεργοποιήσει τα mac filter????). Αυτό το ρωτάω απλώς για να ξέρουμε την διαδικασία.
Ευχαριστώ για άλλη μια φορά.

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## nikpanGR

ΘΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΙΝΩ ΙP ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΜΟΥ ΔΙΝΕΤΕ MAC.

----------


## nikpanGR

Ap Up & Running 2412 freq only AWMN....

----------


## johny_sketo

Ευχαριστώ και για την δεύτερη IP. Γύρισα κεραία, κανάλι 9, σε βρήκα στο site survey του dlink,έβαλα τις ip που μου έδωσες και ενώ στο status του dlink λέει ότι έχω συνδεθεί και τα πακέτα των δεδομένων δεν χάνονται, κάνω ping την ip του gateway και δεν πέρνω καμία απάντηση . Φυσικά ούτε το δίκτυο μπορώ να δώ . Καμία βοήθεια;;;;

Αν μπορείς κάποια στιγμή κοίτα με τι σήμα με πιάνεις, μήπως και φταίει κακή στόχευση.Τις mac τα έχεις βάλει;

Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά.

JoHnY_SkEtO

Υ.Γ. Τα ίδια στα έστειλα και με PM αλλά έχει φάει μάλλον κάποιο κόλλημα και δεν τα στέλνει
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## jsp

Αντε καλοριζικο μεγια μεγια

καλοριζικος και ο νεος πελατης Γιαννη πως αισθανεσαι τωρα??

Νικο απο βδομαδα που θα εχω προσβαση στην ταρατσα, θα ανεβω να σε δοκιμασω σου στελνω pm την mac στειλε μου ip

----------


## nikpanGR

νέα συχνότητα  ::  2457  ::  gia to AP 8502 με 8 ip DHCP-all

----------


## johny_sketo

Γιάννη είμαι τώρα διακοπές και δεν έχω καταφέρει να συνδεθώ ακόμα...Μόλις γυρίσω θα σου πω.Μπορεί να με προλάβεις  ::  Νίκο τί εννοείς με το 8 ip DHCP-all ;;; Ποιό κανάλι είναι τώρα δηλαδή;;;

----------


## johny_sketo

Μετά από ένα θερμό καλοκαίρι επιστρέψαμε με τα καλύτερα νέα!!!Χάρη στον Νίκο είμαι πλέον ο πρώτος του πελάτης!!!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## jsp

Επισημα και εγω πελατης 
Ποτε προλαβαμε και γιναμε 3?
Μεγαλη ζητηση εχεις Νικο μου φαινεται?

----------


## nikpanGR

awmn-ap8502 .............SID...........

2457 ...................ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ.................

MICROTIK 2.9.33 NOMIMOS PLEON.

ΣΥΝΔΕΘΗΤΕ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΑ

 ::  ΚΑΛΟΡΙΖΙΚΟ....  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Εμαθα οτι θα καθυστερήσει λίγο η δουλειά αλλά ελπίζω όχι πολύ!!Θα μας τα πει καλύτερα ο nikpan ομως!


awmn-ap8502....ΝΕΟ SID......



2457 ...ΝΕΑ ΣΥΧΝΟΤΗΤΑ......


MICROTIK 2.9.33 ΝΟΜΙΜΟΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ.......



-40...-45 ΒΒ ΛΙΝΚ ΜΕ ΠΡΟΦΗΤΗ...ΚΑΛΟΣ?????  ::   ::   :: 

το access point λειτουργει πλέον με mac address filtering οπότε όποιος θέλει να συνδεθεί μού δίνει με πμ την mac address του και συνδέεται άμμεσα.Ευχαριστώ τον πάνο για την βοήθεια του....

----------


## nikpanGR

παιδιά μετακόμισα στα Άνω Πετράλωνα (Δημοφώντος 38-40).Πάρ όλ αυτά έχω αφήσει το access point στην Διστόμου και Καραίσκου γιά την εξυπηρέτηση σας.Θα απαντώ σε όλα τα pm αλλά με καθυστέρηση για τις επόμενες 10 ημέρες λόγω τακτοποίησης του νέου κόμβου στα Πετράλωνα.Όποιος βιάζεται ας διαλέξει άλλο κόμβο.Ευχαριστώ γιά την κατανόηση Νίκος

----------


## vmanolis

Καλή διαμονή εκεί. Άντε και με νέο κόμβο.  ::

----------


## johny_sketo

Ευχαριστούμε Νίκο για όλα.

----------


## nikpanGR

o κόμβος είναι ενεργός και ελεγχόμενος,ζητώ 2ο BBLINK για να κάνει και routing.Aναμένω προτάσεις...

----------


## craven

Αν θες να κάνουμε κάποια δοκιμή το ΣΚ που έτσι κιαλλιός θέλω να κανονίσω και άλλες δοκιμές (και απο σήμερα το βράδυ μπορώ να το βάλω να εκπέμπει προς τα εσένα σε b για να σκανάρεις) εγώ είμαι μέσα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Έχω ap sta 2.4 με id awmn_ap#8502 σκάναρε να δείς αν με πιάνεις και με τι σήμα και τα λέμε asap.
NikpanGR
6945664202 kinhto
10403 voip μετά τις 20.30

----------


## craven

Δεν έπιασα κάτι.. δες μήπως όμως πιάσεις εσύ σε κάποιο scan κάτι με σε σχέση με 3320 σε b η σε a... ίδια ευθεία με foxer σε έχω και εκείνον διπλάσια απόσταση τον πιάνω μια χαρά.. εκτός αν παραείσαι χαμηλά  ::

----------


## papashark

Είναι αρκετά χαμηλά σε σχέση με τον foxer

----------


## vinilios

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά Πειραιώτες,

Γύρισα σήμερα μετά από 2 βδομάδες xmas vacations στην πατρίδα, και προς απογοήτευση μου παρατήρησα ότι ο κόμβος είναι αποκομμένος από το δίκτυο, 

υπάρχει κάποιο πρόβλημα με το BB ??

----------


## nikpanGR

ola ok

----------


## nikpanGR

O Κόμβος #8502 θα είναι εκτός λειτουργίας μέχρι την Πέμπτη 18-01-2007 το βράδυ λόγω αναβάθμισης..
Παρακαλώ εξυπηρετηθήτε από άλλους κόμβους μέχρι την Πέμπτη.
Ευχαριστώ Νίκος

----------


## nikpanGR

OLA OK.ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ Ο ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΠΑΡΕΜΕΙΝΕ.ΣΥΝΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΣ Ο ΣΙΜΟΣ.ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ..ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΩΝΙΣΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΕΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ?

----------


## johny_sketo

Όλα καλά Νίκο. Από το απόγευμα είναι ΟΚ ο κόμβος.

----------


## bedazzled

.

----------


## smarag

Ωραίο αυτό ...  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> OLA OK.ΤΟ ΣΠΙΤΙ ΠΟΥΛΗΘΗΚΕ Ο ΚΟΜΒΟΣ ΠΑΡΕΜΕΙΝΕ.ΣΥΝΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΤΗΣ Ο ΣΙΜΟΣ.ΘΑ ΤΟΝ ΓΝΩΡΙΣΕΤΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ..ΜΠΕΙΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΑΛΩΝΙΣΤΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΕ ΣΥΝΕΣΗ ΕΤΣΙ?
> 
> 
> Αυτά είναι, αγοράζεις σπίτι και βρίσκεις έτοιμο κόμβο!


αυτα να τα βλεπεις εσύ.....  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Υπάρχει τελικά κάποιος στον πειραια πού να πίανει το ap μου και να θέλει να κάνουμε bb link?
Aν ναι να κεντραρει στο ap μου και να στείλει pm για να κεντραρω και εγω.
Αλλιώς ο Papashark θα κόψει την σύνδεση (και δικαιολογημένα).Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να αφήσω τον κόμβο μου στον Πειραιά,αν όμως δεν δώ μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα φώς θα αναγκαστώ να τον κατεβάσω γιατί προς το παρον δεν εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο....με ένα ββ με τον προφήτη.

----------


## nikpanGR

up

----------


## ngia

> Υπάρχει τελικά κάποιος στον πειραια πού να πίανει το ap μου και να θέλει να κάνουμε bb link?
> Aν ναι να κεντραρει στο ap μου και να στείλει pm για να κεντραρω και εγω.
> Αλλιώς ο Papashark θα κόψει την σύνδεση (και δικαιολογημένα).Έχω όλη την καλή διάθεση να αφήσω τον κόμβο μου στον Πειραιά,αν όμως δεν δώ μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα φώς θα αναγκαστώ να τον κατεβάσω γιατί προς το παρον δεν εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο....με ένα ββ με τον προφήτη.


πρέπει να σε βλέπει ο john70 δε του στέλνεις ένα pm μήπως ενδιαφέρεται?

----------


## johny_sketo

Επανέρχομαι μετά από ένα μήνα θητείας στο ΚΕΤΧ Πάτρας και ΠΣΚ  ::   ::  
Αν θες στείλε ΡΜ στον Scorpion αν ενδιαφέρεται διότι έχετε τέλεια οπτική. 

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## nikpanGR

ok esteila.

fon_hussan: Παρακαλώ όχι greeklish...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Βρήκα τελικά μια πολυκατοικία δυό στενά παρακάτω(Κουντουριώτου 35) να φιλοξενήσει τον κόμβο μου,διότι η πρόσβαση στην ταράτσα της Διστόμου ήταν δύσκολή(λόγω του ότι πέρναγα μέσα από το διαμέρισμα του 5ου για να ανέβω ταράτσα).
Αποφασίζω λοιπόν να πάω στην Διστόμου να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό μου,και η κ@[email protected] ενοικιάστρια του 5ου δεν με αφήνει να πάω.Τηλεφωνώ αμέσως στον ιδιοκτήτη του διαμερίσματος και του λέω ότι θα πάω στην πυροσβεστική και στην πολεοδομία εαν δεν βάλει μυαλό την ενοικιάστρια του....
Αποτέλεσμα..ο άνθρωπος αναγκάστηκε να της χαρίσει ένα ενοικίο για να με αφήσει να ανέβω στην ταράτσα να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό.

Μέσα στην επόμενη εβδομάδα ο εξοπλισμός μεταφέρεται από Διστόμου 16 στην Κουντουριώτου 35 σε ένα πολύ καλό φίλο ο οποίος μου δινει και τα κλειδιά του σπιτιού του για να έχω πρόσβαση συνέχεια.
Η νεά πολυκατοικία είναι σε πιο ψηλό σημείο και έχει φοβερη πανοραμική θεά.
Θα χρειαστώ βοήθεια για την μεταφορά και την τοποθέτηση του εξοπλισμου στο νέο σημείο,μπορεί κανεις να βοηθήσει?Περιμένω Pm για να κανονίσω ραντεβού με την κ@[email protected] να κατεβάσω τον εξοπλισμό.Αυτή μπορεί απογευματινές ώρες....

Τέλος καλό όλα καλά....

----------


## vmanolis

Πότε βλέπεις να πηγαίνεις εκεί;  ::

----------


## prometheus

Νίκο, το τηλ μου το έχεις. Πες πότε πάμε για επιδρομή  ::

----------


## vinilios

> Νίκο, το τηλ μου το έχεις. Πες πότε πάμε για επιδρομή


Same here, αν χρειαστείτε βοήθεια πάρε τηλ.

----------


## noisyjohn

Μέσα και εγώ, περιμένω pm ή τηλέφωνο για την ημέρα  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

*την Πέμπτη 29-03-2007 στίς 17.00* μού επέτρεψε να ανέβω στο διαμέρισμα της για να πάρω τον εξοπλισμό μου.θα είμαι εκεί λοιπόν,και μετά θα πάω στον φίλο μου να τον στήσω.*Όποιός μπορεί εκείνη την ώρα ας μου στείλει pm*.
Ευχαριστώ για την συμμετοχή....είναι το μεγαλύτερο δώρο..και μόνο ο λόγος σας.....

----------


## nikpanGR

UP

----------


## nikpanGR

UP....

----------


## nikpanGR

περιμένω τα pm σας..

----------


## vmanolis

Δηλώνω παρόν... προς το παρόν (άνευ απροόπτου).  ::

----------


## prometheus

ωραία, θα πάω παρέα με δύο πιγκουινάκια  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## nrgman

Θα είμαι και εγώ εκει.

Εργαλεία έχουμε?

----------


## pkent79

Θα ερχόμουν και εγώ αλλά σχολάω στις 9 παρά σήμερα.
Στήστε τα εσείς και σας έχω client στα καμίνια.  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Θα ερχόμουν και εγώ αλλά σχολάω στις 9 παρά σήμερα.
> Στήστε τα εσείς και σας έχω client στα καμίνια.


έχουμε τα πάντα....

----------


## nikpanGR

Σήμερα στις 17.00 Διστόμου και Καραίσκου.Αμέσως μετά θα πάμε στην Νέα ταράτσα να τον στήσουμε....

----------


## papashark

> Σήμερα στις 17.00 Διστόμου και Καραίσκου.Αμέσως μετά θα πάμε στην Νέα ταράτσα να τον στήσουμε....


Νίκο δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, έχω να πάω σε κηδεία...

----------


## vmanolis

> Νίκο δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, έχω να πάω σε κηδεία...


Φτου φτου . . .

----------


## nikpanGR

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> Σήμερα στις 17.00 Διστόμου και Καραίσκου.Αμέσως μετά θα πάμε στην Νέα ταράτσα να τον στήσουμε....
> 
> 
> Νίκο δεν θα μπορέσω να έρθω, έχω να πάω σε κηδεία...


ok απλά για παρέα σε θέλαμε,δεν πειράζει,ζωη σε μας φίλε....

----------


## johny_sketo

Πρώτα απ'όλα ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για όλον αυτόν τον καιρό που μου παρείχες πρόσβαση στο ΑΜΔΑ. Τώρα από εκεί και πέρα δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορώ να σε βλέπω από την καινούργια σου τοποθεσία. Θα προσπαθήσω να σε "ξανασημαδέψω". 

JoHnY_SkEtO

----------


## nikpanGR

θα με βλέπεις είναι κουντουριώτου 35 στον τελευταίο όροφο πιό ψηλά απο την διστόμου..

----------


## prometheus

> ..


"Ο συνδρομητής ... που καλέσατε έχει ενεργοποιημένη τη φραγή εισερχομένων κλήσεων...."

πολύ dating έχει πέσει και δεν απαντάς ούτε στο κινητό.

----------


## vinilios

!!!!!!

----------


## nikpanGR

όλα οκ τελικά βρεθήκαμε με τον Promitheus,τον vmanolis,τον nrgman και τελίώσαμε την δουλειά (ξεστήσιμο-στήσιμο)μέσα σε μία ώρα.Τους ευχαριστώ πολύ πολύ για την ανταπόκριση και την βοήθεια,και ίσως βγεί και ένα νέο Link.......
Ο κόμβος θα ειναι up την Δευτέρα το απόγευμα και μετα 365/24/7...με πλήρη πρόσβαση στην φοβερη ταράτσα.Αυριο θα αλλάξω και το στίγμα στο wind(τρία στενα παραπέρα).Φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάσει ο promitheus σύντομα......

----------


## prometheus

> ...Φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάσει ο promitheus σύντομα......


Φωτογραφίες θα ανεβάσει ο vmanolis συντομότερα ...
Να είσαι καλά Νίκο !!!

----------


## vmanolis

Ορίστε παραπονιάρηδες.  ::  
Περιμένω και δικές σας φωτό.  ::

----------


## papashark

Καλά αντί να βγάλετε φωτογραφία την θέα, βγάλατε τις φάτσες σας ?  ::   ::

----------


## nikpanGR

> Καλά αντί να βγάλετε φωτογραφία την θέα, βγάλατε τις φάτσες σας ?


γυρίστε σε ap το link με τον Profiti #405 κύριε Papashark και θα δείτε και φωτογραφίες απο γύρω γύρω την Κυριακή το βράδυ..
ΥΣ Άλάξα και στο wind τις συντεταγμένες και την διεύθυνση,καί τώρα είναι οι νέες.Count on them.

----------


## vmanolis

> Καλά αντί να βγάλετε φωτογραφία την θέα, βγάλατε τις φάτσες σας ?


Ο νους σου εσένα στο μπανιστήρι.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από papashark
> 
> Καλά αντί να βγάλετε φωτογραφία την θέα, βγάλατε τις φάτσες σας ?  
> 
> 
> γυρίστε σε ap το link με τον Profiti #405 κύριε Papashark και θα δείτε και φωτογραφίες απο γύρω γύρω την Κυριακή το βράδυ..
> ΥΣ Άλάξα και στο wind τις συντεταγμένες και την διεύθυνση,καί τώρα είναι οι νέες.Count on them.


Γυρισμένο το έχουμε από Παρασκευή  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

ok o κόμβος είναι σε λειτουργία.Περιμένω τον prometheus να γυρίσει το πιάτο του γιά το 2ο BB.Εκπέμπώ ήδη στους 5200 σε ap mode.
Το AP γιά λίγο καιρό θα είναι εκτός(μέχρι μέσα Απριλίου),μετά θα ξαναανέβει.

----------


## prometheus

> ok o κόμβος είναι σε λειτουργία.Περιμένω τον prometheus να γυρίσει το πιάτο του γιά το 2ο BB.Εκπέμπώ ήδη στους 5200 σε ap mode.
> Το AP γιά λίγο καιρό θα είναι εκτός(μέχρι μέσα Απριλίου),μετά θα ξαναανέβει.


Το καλώδιο και το Gibertini θα είναι έτοιμα το απόγευμα. Νίκο, θα σε καλέσω στο κινητό, αν όχι πάρε εσύ  ::

----------


## prometheus

> ok o κόμβος είναι σε λειτουργία.Περιμένω τον prometheus να γυρίσει το πιάτο του γιά το 2ο BB.Εκπέμπώ ήδη στους 5200 σε ap mode.


Την πιο ακατάλληλη συχνότητα διάλεξες  :: 
Στα 5200 παίζουν επίσης ggw-tzitzis. Με τον ggw σε ΑΡ. Τον πιάνω με -80  ::  χωρίς στόχευση.

Νίκο, θα απαντήσεις στο κινητό σου με το καλό ; να κάνω κανένα ευχέλαιο ; ή να περιμένω για την Ανάσταση ;

----------


## nikpanGR

αλλάζω συχνότητα στα 5400.τώρα
210-9853104 εσ 10403

----------


## petzi

σας έχει μιλήσει κανείς για τις νόμιμες συχνότητες?  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Δοκιμές κάνουμε.Το ξέρουμε.Καi το προσέχουμε σε όλους τους κόμβους μας.Κάνε παρατήρηση στα παιδιά πού δεν προσέχουν την ισχύ και ψήνουν κοτόπουλα(ξέρεις για ποιούς λέω),καί όχι μόνο σε εμάς πού κάνουμε δοκιμές.....πού θα κρατήσουν λιγότερο από 10 λεπτά....

----------


## nikpanGR

Σήμερα το απόγευμα στις 1800 θα είμαι στην ταράτσα για να ρυθμίσω το πιάτο με τον prometheus.

----------


## prometheus

> σας έχει μιλήσει κανείς για τις νόμιμες συχνότητες?


Για πες , για πες .... και μετά να μας πεις ποιό είναι η μέγιστη επιτρεπτή ισχύ του κεραιοσυστήματος ... και μετά να μας πεις πόσα από τα μέλη του Συλλόγου διατηρούν κόμβους μέσα στα νόμιμα πλαίσια....και μετά ...  ::  

θα περάσει ο επιτάφιος από το petzoσπιτο ?  ::

----------


## nikpanGR

Τελικά σήμερα το απόγευμα εαν δεν βρέχει θα είμαι ταράτσα να ρυθμίσω το πιάτο με τον προμηθέα.Εχθές έτυχε κάτι έκτακτο και δεν πήγα.

----------


## prometheus

> .....Εχθές έτυχε κάτι έκτακτο και δεν πήγα.


και ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα ρε Νικόλα ...
θα είμαι stand-by όπως και εχτές  ::

----------


## smarag

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από nikpanGR
> 
> .....Εχθές έτυχε κάτι έκτακτο και δεν πήγα.
> 
> 
> και ούτε ένα τηλεφώνημα ρε Νικόλα ...
> θα είμαι stand-by όπως και εχτές


Ωχ! και σήμερα έχουμε και meeting.  ::

----------


## johny_sketo

Μήπως γίνετε να βάλεις και τις φωτογραφίες με τη θέα;;;

----------


## nikpanGR

Θα βάλω,αμέσως μόλις αναρρώσω,και θα κάνουμε και το πολυπόθητο link με τον προμηθέα......

----------


## nikpanGR

Σήμερα γίνεται προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με τον promitheus #8320.

----------


## geosid

> Σήμερα γίνεται προσπάθεια σύνδεσης με τον promitheus #8320.


και νομιζα οτι μονο εγω ειμαι ο τρελος και ανεβηκα ταρατσα για σκαν σημερα με τη μπορα  ::   ::   ::

----------

